# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Fox whistles - for cats

## Flyblown

Fellas

A South African mate of mine who now lives in Tassie thought he would do the environment a good service, so he went online and bought himself a fox whistle and off he went to shoot a fox with his .204 just like all the YouTube vids hed been watching. Being a complete knob he was totally unaware that there arent any foxes in Tasmania, and the Tassie blokes at the office elected not to tell him that. (I am told they were wetting themselves the bastards... would have been damn funny though.) My mate went off with his chick and hoped to come home with a good representative Tasmanian brush. 

Anyway, imagine their surprise when after a long and foxless while, this feral cat pitched up, clearly attraced to the whiskle, whereupon it copped a dose of high velocity Nosler. Back at the office, after much mirth and piss taking, the cat story caught the Tassie boys attention, so together they went to a likely spot near an old mine, now overgrown and rabbit infested.

I am told they whistled in half a dozen cats, all shot. It was so successful, that theres a small posse of fox whistling cat hunters in Rosebery now. I am curious to know if any of you have tried this over here? Ferals cats are one of the absolute best damn varmints to hunt, always feels bloody great when I get a couple of cats.

If you have tried it successfully, which whistle did you use? Any stories to share?

----------


## Flyblown

Sorry - due to the crap editing function on this forum it won't let me delete the duplicate post.

----------


## akaroa1

@Matt2308 does a rabbit call with his mouth on his hands !!
It stopped a wild cat  in its tracks and brought it in for a look while driving out of the St James.
Gave me enough time to dig the ammo out of the back of the truck load up the rifle and get the bugger.

Have meant to get him to show me how its  done some time.

He used to do a lot of fox shooting in the UK.

----------


## Sideshow

I've been using these Sliva fox whistles here in the UK here's a vid on them.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fMJHW0t6vyY

Had a few cats come in but haven't shot them as there all from the village that our shot backs onto. Won't be to popular if cats start disappearing :ORLY:  sure works well on foxs though :Thumbsup:  even had a Muntjac come in on one :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## 40mm

try this 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzh...UU3dpeHtPs_DvQ

----------


## Sideshow

Never tasted fox but that Muntjac sure tasted good :Thumbsup:  must have been all the roses it was eating. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Flyblown

> try this 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzh...UU3dpeHtPs_DvQ


Thanks. I’m gonna get myself one of these, or maybe the Devestating Double, or maybe both. If I succeeded in whistling in cats I’d be right up there on top of the world. 

Apart from the odd one now and then stupid enough to show itself, they are damn hard to get. The best method in recent times has been in scrubby little nooks that I see them bolting into, so I send in my Staffys to flush them out. As long as there’s no tall trees in there, quite often the dogs will catch it. The bitch will outrun a fleeing cat any day of the week. The dog is usually still looking for the cat in the wrong place by the time the bitch has caught it... (and then he runs over and claims it as his own).

The idea of being able to whistle cats out of old farm buildings, stands of scrub and native, that kind of thing, is highly appealing. Its got to be somewhere with a resident bunny population I assume.

----------


## Kamel

Have called hundreds of cats in while fox whistling, use those small button whistles that used to cost 50c, good for making them sit up and have a good look at you when you spot the green eyed buggers out with the spotlight.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Yeah I have one. Brought it back from Canada. Works a treat.

----------


## Dama dama

Ha, great timing.  I spent a chunk of last week not fishing (high water and even higher winds) with a mate out on holiday from Aussie.  He's been living in rural NSW for the last four years and loves fox hunting, usually whistling them in.  He is going to get a fox whistle for me as I reckon they'd go great on cats.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> @Matt2308 does a rabbit call with his mouth on his hands !!
> It stopped a wild cat  in its tracks and brought it in for a look while driving out of the St James.
> Gave me enough time to dig the ammo out of the back of the truck load up the rifle and get the bugger.
> 
> Have meant to get him to show me how its  done some time.
> 
> He used to do a lot of fox shooting in the UK.


Have done the same, made a "kissing" sound which is not too disimilar to a rabbit in distress and it made a cat come towards me

----------


## SiB

If someone can confirm these whistles work on our NZ cats, I bet there are a few of us whod be interested in buying one. A bulk order???

----------


## kukuwai

> If someone can confirm these whistles work on our NZ cats, I bet there are a few of us whod be interested in buying one. A bulk order???


Im keen  

Surely they'd work on the NZ moggie !! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## john m

I have 2 of the metal ones that worked real well on foxes.
Tried maybe 6x here for cats never seen one come to the whistle yet.
They should work as our over fed cats at home show interest when used.

An easy diy is to use 12ga short brass remove primers and plastic push one inside the other,not as easy to whistle but with a little practice work the same.

----------


## john m



----------


## madjon_

This be pretty good too,sounds like a rabbit in all kinds of bother.

----------


## Flyblown

Cool, glad there's some interest in this, hopefully some of you fellas will experiment a bit too and see if we can come up with something that feral cats just can't resist.

I called Ron the Silva whistle guy in Aus today and he put me onto a youtube vid he did. He swears blind his whistle will bring cats in. I think its probably worth trying a couple of different options before I get too excited about this - looking at trying @john m's suggestion too.
 @madjon_ what is that written on the caller you've got there?

I also spoke to my Tassie mate again today and he's trying a couple of different ones too as he reckons he's had more success alternating the whistle. He's got a Silva and a couple of homemade ones from a mate in Victoria. He's concentrating on ferals around farm buildings, derelict buildings, that kind of thing, mostly with a .22LR using subs. Tries the one whistle, waits a minute or two, then uses the other. Reckons if they are there and hungry they'll come out pretty much immediately, small young ones in particular. He walks into the wind and sets up on sticks - higher ground is the key -  sits up on old machinery, piles of mullock, whatever is around that gets him a decent field of view. If they don't come out in 5-10 minutes he moves on. 

I'm dead keen on this. Gonna get a trial going here and on neighbouring properties. Ron from Silva is happy to look at group buys but probably sensible to trial some options first. Would be good if some of you fellas could give it a go too.

----------


## SiB

Im in

----------


## viper

I would be keen also, I shoot a lot of Feral's and it could be a useful little tool in the pack.

----------


## akaroa1

> If someone can confirm these whistles work on our NZ cats, I bet there are a few of us whod be interested in buying one. A bulk order???


I'm keen if someone is pulling together a forum bulk order.

I have a farm on the outskirts of a popular coastal holiday spot where there a lots of baches.
Moggy goes to the bach for the holidays and decides they don't want to go back to the big city life.
So the population is constantly being refreshed with new blood.
I shoot and trap a few each year.
But when I do see them while out hunting they are usually just slinking into cover or actively hunting and hard to get onto.
I think a whistle maybe tucked into my bino bivvy so its always on hand, would be just enough to turn them back briefly or stop them for just long enough to get that shot away.
In the alps a couple of times in the last few years  I have been getting set up to take a deer meat animal and then noticed a cat and shot that in preference !

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Attachment 98200
> This be pretty good too,sounds like a rabbit in all kinds of bother.


That's the same as mine.

----------


## madjon_

@Flyblown "CatNip" Primos,I can't remember if it is "Squealer" or "Squaler"

----------


## Friwi

I am off to Tazy in December, I ll see what I can bring back in my luggages :-)

----------


## Moa Hunter

Fishing at the Tekapo Canal stilling pond and just after dark a rabbit starts really screaming - not the little scream they and hares sometimes do just before the 'Coup de Grace' but a terrified loud Helllll-p meee scream. Anyway flicked the light about in the direction and three cats and two ferrets were heading towards the noise. So in an area where rabbits are a common meal item the caller would surely work. I think the caller needs to be loud as I have not seen cats come in on wounded rabbits giving a little scream. My 2c

----------


## 7mmwsm

I've played with cats with a caller. Seen them on a face and started calling and watched them make a beeline for the noise. Also when I have seen a cat but it disappears, find a good spot and call and often they will come looking for you.
Also spent a lot of time calling for no result too.

----------


## Flyblown

> Also spent a lot of time calling for no result too.


Yup and thats the bit that my buddy has emphasised to me, if they don’t come out quickly, move to the next spot. When I get my shit together Ikm going to focus on hot bunny spots with lots of treefall, old buildings etc, good cat cover.

----------


## Sideshow

I know that they breed all year round but if anybody has noticed a season where you see more kittens let us know. You could then concentrate more then on cats. Mum has to feed them and she may come running in more than before. Also young ones not as experienced are easily knocked off.

----------


## 40mm

cat lure? Guided cat hunts could be an option, sounds like a bit of a keen interest in them so far! Might even be a market for mounting the little bastards heads too!
I can see a few toms mounted in my hall

----------


## kukuwai

> I can see a few toms mounted in my hall





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Brakelie

I use a Bluetooth speaker and a couple of apps on my phone for duck calling so had a quick look on the play store and have downloaded a rabbit distress call which also has a kitten distress which might work well too

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 40mm

> I use a Bluetooth speaker and a couple of apps on my phone for duck calling so had a quick look on the play store and have downloaded a rabbit distress call which also has a kitten distress which might work well too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


genius!

----------


## Sideshow

I wonder if that ap has the sound of a can opening for those domestic ones that have run wild :Wtfsmilie:  :ORLY:  :XD:

----------


## dannyb

> I wonder if that ap has the sound of a can opening for those domestic ones that have run wild


Or shaking the dry food box like in the adds on tv  :Grin:

----------


## xtightg

> Fellas
> 
> A South African mate of mine who now lives in Tassie thought he would do the environment a good service, so he went online and bought himself a fox whistle and off he went to shoot a fox with his .204 just like all the YouTube vids hed been watching. Being a complete knob he was totally unaware that there arent any foxes in Tasmania, and the Tassie blokes at the office elected not to tell him that. (I am told they were wetting themselves the bastards... would have been damn funny though.) My mate went off with his chick and hoped to come home with a good representative Tasmanian brush. 
> 
> Anyway, imagine their surprise when after a long and foxless while, this feral cat pitched up, clearly attraced to the whiskle, whereupon it copped a dose of high velocity Nosler. Back at the office, after much mirth and piss taking, the cat story caught the Tassie boys attention, so together they went to a likely spot near an old mine, now overgrown and rabbit infested.
> 
> I am told they whistled in half a dozen cats, all shot. It was so successful, that theres a small posse of fox whistling cat hunters in Rosebery now. I am curious to know if any of you have tried this over here? Ferals cats are one of the absolute best damn varmints to hunt, always feels bloody great when I get a couple of cats.
> 
> If you have tried it successfully, which whistle did you use? Any stories to share?


I used to use a cheap squeaky squeeze toy cheap as chips and worked a treat on foxes in UK or a bit of polystyrene rubbed on the truck window.

----------


## Flyblown

Problem I’ve got with executing my cunning plan... is hayfever season has arrived in full force. No medication works, not even enormous cortisone injections. Anyway, watched this vid today and have asked the supplier of the yellow whistle about shipment to NZ as its not an option on the website.

https://youtu.be/KwBKPqE0DnM

Looks like he missed the last couple of foxes to me!

----------


## Ernie

> I have 2 of the metal ones that worked real well on foxes.
> Tried maybe 6x here for cats never seen one come to the whistle yet.
> They should work as our over fed cats at home show interest when used.
> 
> An easy diy is to use 12ga short brass remove primers and plastic push one inside the other,not as easy to whistle but with a little practice work the same.


we used to do that in the UK, but solder the two bases together. Good call for a widgeon, a type of duck

----------


## Flyblown

Fellas
Ive been given a tip by my YouTube mate Steve in Victoria that the most effective caller hes used for a long time is the T2 from FoxCalls.com. You can see it in action here:

https://youtu.be/xJ6R0CHdSQU

So I got in touch with Paul at Fox Calls and he is investigating postage to NZ tomorrow Tuesday.

If you would like to grab one of these callers and give them a go on our pestulet feral cats, then Im happy to get some more units in and pass them onto you.

Let me know asap and well take it from there. I think well limit exposure our to say 5 units, one for myself, four to the first four to put their hands up, that should give us a decent look at its effectiveness. If they work, then we can arrange more. Paul doesnt have a NZ postage option on his website yet.

What dya reckon? Im keen as. Cats look out.

----------


## viper

> Fellas
> I’ve been given a tip by my YouTube mate Steve in Victoria that the most effective caller he’s used for a long time is the T2 from FoxCalls.com. You can see it in action here:
> 
> https://youtu.be/xJ6R0CHdSQU
> 
> So I got in touch with Paul at Fox Calls and he is investigating postage to NZ tomorrow Tuesday.
> 
> If you would like to grab one of these callers and give them a go on our pestulet feral cats, then I’m happy to get some more units in and pass them onto you.
> 
> ...


Depending on the price for the whistle I would be very keen. Mark me down for one and let me know the price asap, cheers.

----------


## Flyblown

This is all I know at the moment - sorry completely forgot to put in the link to the whistle...

Tenterfield style whistle

So about $30 nz plus postage

----------


## FatLabrador

I'm keen. Got a few wild cats on the farm that I can trail it on.

----------


## kukuwai

Yep Im keen too. Cheers @Flyblown

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Flyblown

OK thanks fellas. 

ONE LEFT!

Who's gonna join the fun and games?

----------


## SiB

@Flyblown

Im in!!

Ill pm you

----------


## kukuwai

@Flyblown. Sweet that's 5

Once you got a price sorted just pm me your account details and the price and ill flick you the $$ 

cheers again

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Make it 6?

----------


## Flyblown

OK fellas, looks like @SiB got the last one... however, lets see how Paul at FoxCalls goes with following up, hes been inundated in the last few days and comms have been slow. If he does what he says he will do, no harm in adding a couple more to the order, so @kukuwai and @MSL youll be covered. No more please! At least until we have a view on whether these things make a cat feel hungry or not...

----------


## akaroa1

As per #21 I'm still keen on one please

----------


## Russian 22.

I am keen on one too.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cigar

This thread about fox whistles reminds me of the fox hat
https://youtu.be/2WJ-O7VP5tgy

----------


## Flyblown

OK fellas,just had a mail from Paul at FoxCalls to say he is out of stock but more is on the way, no time frame specified. Will be in touch on this again as soon as I hear from him again.


List of recipients is:


Me @viper @SiB @FatLabrador @kukuwai @akaroa1 @MSL

and the sneaky @Russian 22. for asking even though we were done!

So that’s eight all up. No more! Hopefully this won’t take too long to sort out.

----------


## Flyblown

Gents

Paul from Foxcalls.com has been in touch and now made NZ a shipping destination - cost $5 AUD - so all up the whistle costs $33 AUD. 

Seeing as how me getting them in and then sending to you will only cost 3 or 4 dollars less, I'd prefer it if you would order your own. Does that sound fair? I'm also going away for most of the next 2 months and don't really want anything like this sitting in the postbox or at the post office for weeks. 

If you think that's all very unreasonable then tell me and I'll order you one. I'm going to order tomorrow night so he processes it Monday. But... if you leave it to me you might not get it for quite a while. Sorry about that. 

You can get one here:

Tenterfield style whistle

@viper @SiB @FatLabrador @kukuwai @akaroa1 @MSL @Russian 22.

----------


## kukuwai

> Gents
> 
> Paul from Foxcalls.com has been in touch and now made NZ a shipping destination - cost $5 AUD - so all up the whistle costs $33 AUD. 
> 
> Seeing as how me getting them in and then sending to you will only cost 3 or 4 dollars less, I'd prefer it if you would order your own. Does that sound fair? I'm also going away for most of the next 2 months and don't really want anything like this sitting in the postbox or at the post office for weeks. 
> 
> If you think that's all very unreasonable then tell me and I'll order you one. I'm going to order tomorrow night so he processes it Monday. But... if you leave it to me you might not get it for quite a while. Sorry about that. 
> 
> You can get one here:
> ...


Yep sweet as I will jump on his website and order my own. Cheers @Flyblown. Far out $5 AUD to my door is a pretty sweet deal.
Thanks for your work on it 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Ordered

----------


## kukuwai

> Yep sweet as I will jump on his website and order my own. Cheers @Flyblown. Far out $5 AUD to my door is a pretty sweet deal.
> Thanks for your work on it 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Done it was easy as 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

Fair enough. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## viper

All good , cheers mate.

----------


## Sideshow

And now we have seven households in NZ that are being driven crazy buy the sounds of fox whistles  :O O:  :XD:  as the entrepid wild cat hunters are about to step forth  :ORLY: 
Some maybe whistling from there ass if they have pushed it to far on the home front with there other halfs and have found it stuff up there with some force :Sick:  :Psmiley:  :Wink:  :XD:

----------


## akaroa1

I will get on to it tomorrow. 

As a matter of interest there was a kitten sitting on the stone steps to my workshop a couple of days ago.
Box trap is out.
But where there is a kitten there are sure to be more kittens and a cat !!!

----------


## Flyblown

They’ll be singing songs about us one day, @Sideshow. Big bawdy thigh slapping ale swilling songs. There will be medals and OBEs and environmental awards, we’ll be on breakfast telly regaling the nation with tales of how _we_ saved the birds. Campbell will interview us with fawning admiration and Kim Hill will be speechless for once, incapable of even one interruption. Massey will give us honorary Doctorates in Whistling. Court cases will come and go as Whistlers are charged but then acquitted of shooting neighbourhood pets, and a ground swell of public opinion will shame cat lovers into exile once and for all. 

Just you watch. 

No pressure lads, the game is on. First to win a medal, wins.

----------


## FatLabrador

Got mine ordered looking forward to using it.

----------


## Flyblown

Whistle arrived today. Drives my Staffords mental.

Having a bit of trouble mastering the Tenterfield whistle, starting to get the hang of it. My eldest boy got it immediately. Unfortunately I won’t be able to test on feral cats for several weeks so one of you fellas must get out there and claim the first scalp.

----------


## Boaraxa

surely if it works on cats ferrets n stoats could be the same seen quite a few ferrets lately on the roads

----------


## 40mm

> They’ll be singing songs about us one day, @Sideshow. Big bawdy thigh slapping ale swilling songs. There will be medals and OBEs and environmental awards, we’ll be on breakfast telly regaling the nation with tales of how _we_ saved the birds. Campbell will interview us with fawning admiration and Kim Hill will be speechless for once, incapable of even one interruption. Massey will give us honorary Doctorates in Whistling. Court cases will come and go as Whistlers are charged but then acquitted of shooting neighbourhood pets, and a ground swell of public opinion will shame cat lovers into exile once and for all. 
> 
> Just you watch. 
> 
> No pressure lads, the game is on. First to win a medal, wins.


You just earnt a ministerial position for sure! that was inspirational! @Flyblown for 2ic

----------


## FatLabrador

Got mine yesterday.  Can't get the tenterfield whistle going. I'll try the trumpet bit tonight we're a big black cats hanging around hopefully I can get the tenterfield whistle technique by tonight.

----------


## Flyblown

My son can do it, I am struggling. There is a YT vid that helped me here:

https://youtu.be/WblmozbFwl4

Im a wee bit disappointed with the plastic Tenterfield, maybe blaming the tools, maybe not. Am going to smooth off the plastic around the hole as theres a ridge.

EDIT

GOT IT!

Took a wee scalpel that the nurse used to take my stiches out (waste not, want not as my granny said...).

Gently trimmed the little ridge of plastic around the holes formed by it partially melting when drilled I guess.

Also just gently turned the scalpel tip in the holes to clean them. That made a real difference.

Watched the video again, and bingo, dying rabbit and extremely interested dog.

----------


## Flyblown

My post trim efforts - improvement required, but getting there.

----------


## Flyblown

I ended up hand turning drill bits perfectly sized for the two different diameter holes and cleaning them that way, that made an instant improvement too. So its a little rough in stock form, but a couple of minor clean ups and good to go.

Get that black cat @FatLabrador! I expect pics of it tonight.

----------


## FatLabrador

Was out doing tractor work and spotted a wild cat so went home and grabbed the 223 and the Tenterfield. When I got back the cat was nowhere to be seen. So gave it some whistles on and off for a minute then next minute a cat appeared out of the broom straight on looking at me. Quickly aimed at the chest boomtwack and she's lights out.

----------


## Flyblown

YOU BASTARD

I was determined to be the first one to get a cat with that whistle! But I’m friggin’ useless, every time I’ve seen a cat I end up kicking myself half to death because I forgotten the bloody whistle.... again!!!

Bloody good on you mate, that is a good result.

----------


## Flyblown

Righto the wife has just read your post @FatLabrador, and she’s sat down to knock up a lanyard with a wee pouch on the end, that she’s sewing onto my .223’s sling. No farkin’ excuses now, she says.

Funny as I was just talking to my neighbour about feral cats today, and the need for us to wage war.

----------


## Tararua Phil

> If someone can confirm these whistles work on our NZ cats, I bet there are a few of us whod be interested in buying one. A bulk order???


I'd be keen although I guess I'd have to adapt it from an Aussie rabbit  accent to a kiwi one so the local feral pussies can understand it.

----------


## viper

Good to know it works, I need to get one. I was seeing a lot of cats just before lockdown so after a 4 week break I am expecting plenty of settled rabbits and a few cats to hammer this weekend.

----------


## Barrel

I'd be keen as well if someone is going to order some more.

----------


## Moutere

Rubbing a moistened piece of polytstyrene across a piece of glass works really well as a fox call.
Not as portable as a whistle but readily available here to give it a try.

----------


## scottrods

I downloaded a game call app on my phone and use the mouse squeak or dying rabbit call to bring them in.
If I don't have time, i simply squeak with my lips

----------


## Flyblown

Bloody hell. I never knew this kind of app even existed. Which one do you have @scottrods? I can see a definite application with the Bluetooth UE Boom.

I just tried Coyote & Predator Hunting Calls on the iPad and played the four “rabbit in distress“ calls and my Staffords went freakin’ ballistic.

----------


## FatLabrador

> What kind of projectiles are you running? The ones I use would have turned the thing inside out. (55 SP)


55grain Speer hollow point tnt the projectile went in front on chest and angled out it's right shoulder with a fist size exit hole and the right leg was just hanging on.

----------


## 223nut

> Rubbing a moistened piece of polytstyrene across a piece of glass works really well as a fox call.
> Not as portable as a whistle but readily available here to give it a try.


If you wearing sunglasses a bit if foam in the pocket doesn't take up much room, waterproof as well.

Like the idea of using the ue boom and an app, might have to try this out

----------


## quadhunter260

always wondered if it worked on feral cats👍😎 watching foxing vids on youtube on my ph makes our foxie x's go bonkers 😁🙄🤣

----------


## southernman

I use a predator quest cottontail rabbit call, here in Canada, I've called in lots Coyotes, a few  wolf, lynx, black bears and  grey fox and a lone cat (cougar) that scared the Be Jeasers out of me, and him. I am now a bit more careful, with how much cover is behind me. Most predators will come in to a rabbit destress call.

----------


## scottrods

iHunt 750

----------


## Ernie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKaF0ni6uM4

I soldered mine but same thing !

----------


## Flyblown

Finally got my shit together and went looking for cats. I walked up the race, stopping every 50m to whistle and scan. Was on my 5th or 6th whistle when this little vermin stuck his head out the bush on the other side of the creek. He headed down through the brambles and crossed the gully and came up the face, continuing about 60m towards the whistle, before I shot it, never stopped once. He was up for some dying bunny for sure.

----------


## quadhunter260

Good Shit Mr Fb 👍

----------


## Oldbloke

I just bought T2 on line yesterday. But it's on back order. They can't keep up with demand. Must be making a few bob out of it.

----------


## Hiawatha

> Finally got my shit together and went looking for cats. I walked up the race, stopping every 50m to whistle and scan. Was on my 5th or 6th whistle when this little vermin stuck his head out the bush on the other side of the creek. He headed down through the brambles and crossed the gully and came up the face, continuing about 60m towards the whistle, before I shot it, never stopped once. He was up for some dying bunny for sure.
> 
> Attachment 140343


What I cant get over is that you have put the whistle on that manky disease ridden feral and then you are going to put it in your mouth again  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Oldbloke

Anyone else having success with the T2?

----------


## Barrel

Has anyone used these calls in an industrial area on semi domesticated cats that have been dumped or gone wild and if so did they work ok?

----------


## Flyblown

Bloody hell. I never knew this kind of app even existed. Which one do you have @scottrods? I can see a definite application with the Bluetooth UE Boom.

I just tried Coyote & Predator Hunting Calls on the iPad and played the four “rabbit in distress“ calls and my Staffords went freakin’ ballistic.

----------


## FatLabrador

> What kind of projectiles are you running? The ones I use would have turned the thing inside out. (55 SP)


55grain Speer hollow point tnt the projectile went in front on chest and angled out it's right shoulder with a fist size exit hole and the right leg was just hanging on.

----------


## 223nut

> Rubbing a moistened piece of polytstyrene across a piece of glass works really well as a fox call.
> Not as portable as a whistle but readily available here to give it a try.


If you wearing sunglasses a bit if foam in the pocket doesn't take up much room, waterproof as well.

Like the idea of using the ue boom and an app, might have to try this out

----------


## quadhunter260

always wondered if it worked on feral cats👍😎 watching foxing vids on youtube on my ph makes our foxie x's go bonkers 😁🙄🤣

----------


## southernman

I use a predator quest cottontail rabbit call, here in Canada, I've called in lots Coyotes, a few  wolf, lynx, black bears and  grey fox and a lone cat (cougar) that scared the Be Jeasers out of me, and him. I am now a bit more careful, with how much cover is behind me. Most predators will come in to a rabbit destress call.

----------


## scottrods

iHunt 750

----------


## Ernie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKaF0ni6uM4

I soldered mine but same thing !

----------


## Flyblown

Finally got my shit together and went looking for cats. I walked up the race, stopping every 50m to whistle and scan. Was on my 5th or 6th whistle when this little vermin stuck his head out the bush on the other side of the creek. He headed down through the brambles and crossed the gully and came up the face, continuing about 60m towards the whistle, before I shot it, never stopped once. He was up for some dying bunny for sure.

----------


## quadhunter260

Good Shit Mr Fb 👍

----------


## Oldbloke

I just bought T2 on line yesterday. But it's on back order. They can't keep up with demand. Must be making a few bob out of it.

----------


## Hiawatha

> Finally got my shit together and went looking for cats. I walked up the race, stopping every 50m to whistle and scan. Was on my 5th or 6th whistle when this little vermin stuck his head out the bush on the other side of the creek. He headed down through the brambles and crossed the gully and came up the face, continuing about 60m towards the whistle, before I shot it, never stopped once. He was up for some dying bunny for sure.
> 
> Attachment 140343


What I cant get over is that you have put the whistle on that manky disease ridden feral and then you are going to put it in your mouth again  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Oldbloke

Anyone else having success with the T2?

----------


## Barrel

Has anyone used these calls in an industrial area on semi domesticated cats that have been dumped or gone wild and if so did they work ok?

----------

